# Whats the smallest PCI-E Graphics card you can get?



## Melvis (Oct 11, 2016)

Ok so I have been looking at what you can get in the smallest form factor possible in a GPU. So far I have found a 8400 GS to be the smallest yet and was wondering what possible other cards might be out there that can match its size? 
I have a itx build and just for total interest sake I went looking into what "might" fit into this tiny space/case. 

So I thought Id ask here and see what others come up with 

Dont take this thread to seriously its more just out of interest then actually making it work. 

Link to the card so far that is of the smallest size I have found so far http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...2850&cm_re=8400_gs-_-9SIA5752FN2850-_-Product



Case is a INWIN Chopin


----------



## Jism (Oct 11, 2016)

Onboard GPU is even smaller.

No serious i dont think you can get smaller than that.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 11, 2016)

Right now is not a good time be looking at small graphics cards because they're all archaic.  I'm hoping for half-height RX 450 based on Polaris 11.

We really need a GCN, Maxwell, or Pascal based half-height card. 

Did I find a GCN based low profile card?
Visiontek Radeon 7750 SFF 1GB DDR3 3M (2 x HDMI, miniDP) 

Edit: R7 240 (320 stream processors) might be even better:
XFX Radeon R7 240 DirectX 11.2 R7-240A-CLF2 2GB 128-Bit DDR3 PCI Express 3.0 Low Profile Ready Video Card

R5 230  (80 stream processors) has a passive cooler:
XFX Radeon R5 230 DirectX 11.2 R5-230A-CLH2 2GB 64-Bit DDR3 PCI Express 3.0 Plug-in Card Video Card


----------



## Kursah (Oct 11, 2016)

I wouldn't have any lesser GPU than this 750Ti half height card... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MW8NXAW/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Kanan (Oct 11, 2016)

Or a Radeon R9 Nano. It's small and yet very powerful too.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 11, 2016)

You need to look for a different case if you want to install a GPU.


----------



## slozomby (Oct 11, 2016)

there are some NVidia 730's that are pretty tiny. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...G5325&cm_re=nvidia_730-_-14-500-368-_-Product

physically I think this is the smallest. there are a few models of it. if you search for pcie 2.0 x8 cards.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA5754R57742


----------



## Jetster (Oct 11, 2016)

No way would I use a 8400GS  Just use on chip


----------



## TRUELOVE95 (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi there!! Hey mate,
I have the video card R7 240, and i have even gamed Fo4 on the card. You have to tweak a lot though and the graphics are not too bad! But can have dips in FPS in the city and indoors.

xfx version:
https://cdn2.pcadvisor.co.uk/cmsdata/reviews/3533462/XFX_R7_240.jpg

my card: http://asia.dl.sapphiretech.com/arc..._HDMI_DVI_VGA_PCIE_C02_635331829563763699.jpg


Would not recommend Fo4 gaming, but does play well. Awesom efor other games like RIDE, i can play most games on that card but games like DR3 needs ReSwitch at 1024 res. DR3 is not well optimized though lmao!

But that is a card I own. 30w max tdp. for htpc, msy sold the card  at $65 new, you should get a dx11 card for $40 used or DX9 card for 15 used on gumtree.

No worries mate!



Melvis said:


> Ok so I have been looking at what you can get in the smallest form factor possible in a GPU. So far I have found a 8400 GS to be the smallest yet and was wondering what possible other cards might be out there that can match its size?
> I have a itx build and just for total interest sake I went looking into what "might" fit into this tiny space/case.
> 
> So I thought Id ask here and see what others come up with
> ...


----------



## TRUELOVE95 (Oct 11, 2016)

you need 8gb ram at least.


----------



## i7Baby (Oct 11, 2016)

What case do you want to fit it in?


----------



## GoldenX (Oct 11, 2016)

I've seen Geforce 6200's smaller than those. had one with a 4x4x1cm heatsink.
Watch out with the AMD 230, it's Terascale (HD6000), not GCN.


----------



## lZKoce (Oct 11, 2016)

Kursah said:


> I wouldn't have any lesser GPU than this 750Ti half height card... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MW8NXAW/?tag=tec06d-20



Holds a price though, even second hand. At least here it holds a price. Quite more affordable is Sapphire R7 250 . I think I'd go for the latter if nothing shows up in the next few months.


----------



## Caring1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Melvis said:


> Case is a INWIN Chopin





i7Baby said:


> What case do you want to fit it in?


You could always mount the card externally.


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 11, 2016)

Just yesterday I've seen the actual smallest discrete GPU for a desktop.
Spent the whole day dumpster-diving in a PC parts warehouse and in a pile of non-working videocards I found an LP, half-height quarter-width(?) GT730 w/ 1GB GDDR3.
It was the size of a WiFi card! Had HDMI, DVI-D and detachable VGA. Also, it's a 2nd gen with 384 CUDA cores! Works on PCI-e x4.


BTW, if you are in a hurry and can't wait for next gen low-profile cards, then just order a low-profile GTX750Ti from Gigabyte or MSI. Those are LP, but occupy two-slots. Approximately the same size as that 8400GS. I used an MSI one for client's MOBA rig last year and so far he is happy as a beaver in the river.


----------



## TRUELOVE95 (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi again! just to chime in, if you do use riser, or pcie extenders becareful of the lag they can cause. in some pcs I know of the fps of expensive top tier cards even drops to 2-7 fps from 100fps +, but I have not used extenders personally only from a few mates who customize pcs for a living.

So not sure about the details because I do not use them or have experience with them personally but just a detail to look over if you do go the pcie extender route, to fit other cards.


this guy:









has no problems (did not watch whole vid, just read description) so lol!


----------



## i7Baby (Oct 11, 2016)

Your case - https://www.inwin-style.com/en/gaming-chassis/Chopin#product_spec

doesn't appear to be able to fit a graphics card "*Expansion Slots* N/A"


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 11, 2016)

LP MSI 750Ti

Able to fit 2 in a SFF dell optiplex, which the entire pc is tiny, not to mention the gpu


----------



## Ferrum Master (Oct 11, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> It was the size of a WiFi card!



Pics or didn't happen!


----------



## lZKoce (Oct 11, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> Pics or didn't happen!



Palit GT 730 low profile .


----------



## slozomby (Oct 11, 2016)

i'd be somewhat worried about the powersupply in that case as well. 150 is rather low for adding in a discreet card ( even some of these low powered ones)


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 11, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> Pics or didn't happen!


I will buy a whole bunch of toys next week. Definitely post some pics here.
There was a ton of GPUs, including the first batch of broken GTX980Ti and GTX1080s 



lZKoce said:


> Palit GT 730 low profile .
> 
> 
> View attachment 79906


Yep I think that's the one.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Oct 11, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> I will buy a whole bunch of toys next week. Definitely post some pics here.
> There was a ton of GPUs, including the first batch of broken GTX980Ti and GTX1080s
> 
> 
> Yep I think that's the one.



Wow a small sucker really. Looks like china custom order.

Agh... first batch of goodies.... I smell an upgrade itch.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 11, 2016)

Smaller
750ti


----------



## Ferrum Master (Oct 11, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> Smaller
> 750ti



I got that one. Nice Card... I changed the cooler to a single slot thou.


----------



## slozomby (Oct 11, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> Smaller


how is that smaller. see how it has a full pcie 16x length, where the 730 was pcie 4x length.


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 11, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> Smaller
> 750ti


That's exactly the one I bought for a customer.
Words of warning: cooling on this card is not really effective, so it requires decent airflow in an SFF case.
Had to add 2x80mm fans in push-pull for this case right here:


----------



## Ferrum Master (Oct 11, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> That's exactly the one I bought for a customer.



Logic Power 

She was blonde ain't it


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 11, 2016)

Ukrainian OEM selling rebranded Foxconn cases ))
Now they have even funnier name - LogicFox


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 11, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> That's exactly the one I bought for a customer.
> Words of warning: cooling on this card is not really effective, so it requires decent airflow in an SFF case.
> Had to add 2x80mm fans in push-pull for this case right here:



 
ive built one or two PC's, i just applied my experience from that. its been running in a Optiplex SFF for over a year just fine.
thanks Though


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 11, 2016)

slozomby said:


> how is that smaller. see how it has a full pcie 16x length, where the 730 was pcie 4x length.



i suppose it is smaller, but @ what cost?
a tiny GPU could be built to ridiculous size, but what HP would it have?

i guess my interpretation of the OP was tiniest GPU that is worth running for a wide variety of uses, Other than media player, and Youtube, and minesweeper.( im aware the 730 IS a capable GPU, just less capable than a card longer, but shorter)

I will digress though, since nowhere does it say that, I just took it to be smallest , best GPU.
kind of like those tiny flint guns, yes they are smaller than a key, but they are useless, so my pick for smallest "gun" wouldnt be a flint gun, but yet some type of derringer. Thats what i was driving at i guess.


----------



## i7Baby (Oct 11, 2016)

In such a small case, it would be hard to fit a card and a pcie riser. And the case doesn't accomodate expansion slots.


----------



## Melvis (Oct 12, 2016)

Jism said:


> Onboard GPU is even smaller.
> 
> No serious i dont think you can get smaller than that.



Yeah this is true the on board GPU is where its at when it comes to a powerful GPU in a system like this. Waiting on the new ZEN APU's on a itx board to come out, would be perfect in a system like this.



Kursah said:


> I wouldn't have any lesser GPU than this 750Ti half height card... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MW8NXAW/?tag=tec06d-20



I agree, I dont go any lower then a 750 Ti when I build budget gaming systems for clients.



thebluebumblebee said:


> You need to look for a different case if you want to install a GPU.



I realise this but when I came across that tiny 8400 GS I thought hmm that would almost fit I think so I wondered what else might be out there of its size, hence the thread, but its just for fun and interest sake.



Jetster said:


> No way would I use a 8400GS  Just use on chip



True as im waiting for high powered low wattage APU's to come out in the future, id say even the GPU on this Pentium Anniversary edition is more powerful then the 8400 gs?



TRUELOVE95 said:


> Hi there!! Hey mate,
> I have the video card R7 240, and i have even gamed Fo4 on the card. You have to tweak a lot though and the graphics are not too bad! But can have dips in FPS in the city and indoors.
> 
> xfx version:
> ...



Those are good little cards and get not bad performance but to big for this case but thanks for the input   At the moment this little beast isnt built for gaming (yet) but just wanted to see what others have found and or use  Also welcome to TPU!



TRUELOVE95 said:


> Hi again! just to chime in, if you do use riser, or pcie extenders becareful of the lag they can cause. in some pcs I know of the fps of expensive top tier cards even drops to 2-7 fps from 100fps +, but I have not used extenders personally only from a few mates who customize pcs for a living.
> 
> So not sure about the details because I do not use them or have experience with them personally but just a detail to look over if you do go the pcie extender route, to fit other cards.
> 
> ...



Wont be using any risers lol even though its possible I guess but not in this little case 



i7Baby said:


> In such a small case, it would be hard to fit a card and a pcie riser. And the case doesn't accomodate expansion slots.



Agreed it is a tiny little case and 99% of cards wont fit this is true but when i came across the 8400 GS low pro I got a little excited thinking that card will fit I think but not 100% sure and then I thought id ask here see what others have found or used in tiny PC builds  The PCI-E slot does line up with the DVI hole at the back of the case.



That GT 730 is damn tiny! if only it was thinner


----------



## TRUELOVE95 (Oct 12, 2016)

Thanks for the welcome!! and for fun and interests sake? That is exactly where I go XD lol 

i purchased a used g3258, and just want to overclock the cpu. But not sure how long the clocks will stay stable for, in terms of years. Seems really fun to have a cpu with strong single core floating performance that rivals the most expensive intelchips.

Do you have experience running a stable oc for years?

yes most of those old gpus look really cool. I currently have a SLI 8800GT with opteron build, exciting 


Melvis said:


> I realise this but when I came across that tiny 8400 GS I thought hmm that would almost fit I think so I wondered what else might be out there of its size, hence the thread, but its just for fun and interest sake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Frick (Oct 12, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Right now is not a good time be looking at small graphics cards because they're all archaic.  I'm hoping for half-height RX 450 based on Polaris 11.
> 
> We really need a GCN, Maxwell, or Pascal based half-height card.



Aye, I really really want GT 1040/1030 cards. LP, passive, DDR5. Should provide quite the punch/$$$.


----------



## Melvis (Oct 12, 2016)

TRUELOVE95 said:


> Thanks for the welcome!! and for fun and interests sake? That is exactly where I go XD lol
> 
> i purchased a used g3258, and just want to overclock the cpu. But not sure how long the clocks will stay stable for, in terms of years. Seems really fun to have a cpu with strong single core floating performance that rivals the most expensive intelchips.
> 
> ...




Your welcome 

I personally have only had the g3258 OC to 4GHz for about 3weeks now? easy as and its been running like a boss. BUT it was my girlfreinds CPU and she had it OC to 4.5GHz for at least a good yr and a half with out issues. Temps I get on a stock i5 cooler at 4GHz is 56c flat out, im happy with that.

Classic old build you have there with the 8800GT's in sli, old 939 build hey? I got one of those still


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 12, 2016)

Melvis said:


> True as im waiting for high powered low wattage APU's to come out in the future, *id say even the GPU on this Pentium Anniversary edition is more powerful then the 8400 gs?*


I'm sure of that, 8400GS is slower than 7300GT, and G3258's iGPU wiped its butthole with 7300GT when I compared those. 

Hell, even Final Fantasy VI felt kinda choppy with 7300GT even OC'd to the max, but I've even played BF4 (720p, everything on low) with the iGPU OC'd 


e: I'm running my G3258 @ 4.6GHz with ~1.47 volts, the CPU is delidded, Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra between the die and IHS, and Thermalright Macho Direct as the cooler. Never seen temps go over 75C, and fan spins ~300rpm on desktop, max ~700rpm under heavy load... kinda inaudible..


----------



## TRUELOVE95 (Oct 12, 2016)

Melvis said:


> Your welcome
> 
> I personally have only had the g3258 OC to 4GHz for about 3weeks now? easy as and its been running like a boss. BUT it was my girlfreinds CPU and she had it OC to 4.5GHz for at least a good yr and a half with out issues. Temps I get on a stock i5 cooler at 4GHz is 56c flat out, im happy with that.
> 
> Classic old build you have there with the 8800GT's in sli, old 939 build hey? I got one of those still



As we say!! Noice!!!! 

56 Degrees? wow-zers lol!! I still have to find a 1150 mobo. Not in a rush, I have a few other amd rigs to finish up.

How does the g3258 compare to a quad core in daily use? Noticable slowodn on any general use?

I have to build my better half a pc. Preferably a easy to use pc, but still flash lol.


----------



## TRUELOVE95 (Oct 12, 2016)

9700 Pro said:


> I'm sure of that, 8400GS is slower than 7300GT, and G3258's iGPU wiped its butthole with 7300GT when I compared those.
> 
> Hell, even Final Fantasy VI felt kinda choppy with 7300GT even OC'd to the max, but I've even played BF4 (720p, everything on low) with the iGPU OC'd
> 
> ...




Is that similiar to the grandmacho on the front page reviews? Any pictures of your pc?


----------



## TRUELOVE95 (Oct 12, 2016)

Melvis said:


> Yeah this is true the on board GPU is where its at when it comes to a powerful GPU in a system like this. Waiting on the new ZEN APU's on a itx board to come out, would be perfect in a system like this.
> 
> True as im waiting for high powered low wattage APU's to come out in the future, id say even the GPU on this Pentium Anniversary edition is more powerful then the 8400 gs?



Hi again!
HD 3000 is similiar to the intergrated gpu on the 3258. I sussed that out 

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8611486


Supposedly 200% in bench? 8400GS VS HD3000 I think the HD3000 on the g3258 is 50mhz slower, from a forum post.
http://gpu.userbenchmark.com/Compar...-Intel-HD-3000-Desktop-V1-11-GHz/m7917vsm7649


----------



## Melvis (Oct 13, 2016)

TRUELOVE95 said:


> As we say!! Noice!!!!
> 
> 56 Degrees? wow-zers lol!! I still have to find a 1150 mobo. Not in a rush, I have a few other amd rigs to finish up.
> 
> ...



Yep 56c @ 4GHz on a stock i5 cooler  

Well it held up pretty well against the 4690K at the same clock speed but overall the i5 was still faster by a good margin in applications that use more then 2 cores.




TRUELOVE95 said:


> Hi again!
> HD 3000 is similiar to the intergrated gpu on the 3258. I sussed that out
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8611486
> ...



Well looks like the 8400 GS is a POS lol

Thanks for the links!


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 13, 2016)

TRUELOVE95 said:


> Is that similiar to the grandmacho on the front page reviews? Any pictures of your pc?


Just kinda smaller version and direct-touch heatpipes in the bottom.


----------



## TRUELOVE95 (Oct 14, 2016)

9700 Pro said:


> Just kinda smaller version and direct-touch heatpipes in the bottom.




Wow what a cooler- I was like 'le' grande macho?

Amazing shot definitely no disappointments here! Such a awesome piece of kit!!!

Great picture, is that the 3TB and 1TB drives I see there lol! what is the other drive?

edit: if that is the g3258 under that hood, that is one of the dream builds of all time. impractical but so very enthusiast.

like a thoroughbred or a exotic dream car. perfectionze!

edit2: and a sound blaster card !??!? are you my twin?

I looked at a m-audio card recently, how is the surround sound on the recon 3d? can you hear the environment go by on 7.1 headphones? I just got a 7.1 surround headset and am hoping to hear the vehicles blast and roar past on consoles. still need a audio card on the pc.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 14, 2016)

TRUELOVE95 said:


> Wow what a cooler- I was like 'le' grande macho?
> 
> Amazing shot definitely no disappointments here! Such a awesome piece of kit!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks.  Nah, they're just 1TB WD Green/500GB WD Blue/320GB Seagate 7200.10 from top to the bottom, smaller ones are for games (since they're 7200rpm) and the terabyte one is for stuff in general, tho there are some non-disk intensive games too on that drive (I have over 1TB of games installed ). I just hate that HDD's are kinda the main source of noise, especially on desktop, since all my fans are quiet..

And yep, G3258 rests under the cooler, I've just been thinking that maybe I could show some sandpaper to the IHS's top..


----------



## TRUELOVE95 (Oct 14, 2016)

9700 Pro said:


> Thanks.  Nah, they're just 1TB/500GB/320GB from top to the bottom, smaller ones are for games (since they're 7200rpm) and the terabyte one is for stuff in general, tho there are some non-disk intensive games too on that drive (I have over 1TB of games installed ). I just hate that HDD's are kinda the main source of noise, especially on desktop, since all my fans are quiet..
> 
> And yep, G3258 rests under the cooler, I've just been thinking that maybe I could show some sandpaper to the IHS's top..



That is honestly one of my favourite builds of all time. i'll follow you and stalk for a bit lol. the proper way to make a g3258 build.

if you make a video on how she goes, let me know.

sandpaper the ihs? is that the bit under the lid, haven't you already de-lidded your cpu? You can actually sand what is beneath your cpu lid ???


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 14, 2016)

TRUELOVE95 said:


> That is honestly one of my favourite builds of all time. i'll follow you and stalk for a bit lol. the proper way to make a g3258 build.
> 
> if you make a video on how she goes, let me know.
> 
> sandpaper the ihs? is that the bit under the lid, haven't you already de-lidded your cpu? You can actually sand what is beneath your cpu lid ???


Haha, thanks. Maybe some day, at least I need my no.1 phone back since I can't do crap with my temporary old phone, it can't even take photos without a memory card and the "quality" is horrible 

No, not under the IHS but the surface (like some people would sand it but not delid), I don't think that it would help (at least not much), but when you go enthusiast, there's no turning back..


----------



## TRUELOVE95 (Oct 14, 2016)

9700 Pro said:


> Haha, thanks. Maybe some day, at least I need my no.1 phone back since I can't do crap with my temporary old phone, it can't even take photos without a memory card and the "quality" is horrible
> 
> No, not under the IHS but the surface (like some people would sand it but not delid), I don't think that it would help (at least not much), but when you go enthusiast, there's no turning back..


Yeah that would be a little too enthusiast for me. I am not that brave lol!! I'll be like, she boots, stable at 30% oc, yep thats good enough
Im not the tony stark of oc XD You might be, of the g3258


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 15, 2016)

And I'm thinking about getting a buddy to my 780Ti... long time when I had SLI last time. The CPU upgrade can wait.


----------



## TRUELOVE95 (Oct 15, 2016)

9700 Pro said:


> And I'm thinking about getting a buddy to my 780Ti... long time when I had SLI last time. The CPU upgrade can wait.



WooHoooooo!! SLI!!! man SLI on 780Ti. Now that would be exotic.


----------



## Melvis (Oct 21, 2016)

My little beast!


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Oct 21, 2016)

Yeah if your customers insist on a console size case, you're gonna need APU size graphics.

That said, I wouldn't go whole hog buying up Zens until you know what price the Scorpio will sell at. Just do one-offs as requested. I have a feeling Scorpio is going to have quite an impact on the small form factor market, especially since it will support KB/M. Be interesting to see what MS prices them at.


----------



## TRUELOVE95 (Oct 21, 2016)

Melvis said:


> View attachment 80284 View attachment 80283 View attachment 80282 View attachment 80281 My little beast!



THAT IS JUST BEAUTIFUL!!!

everything except for the intel stock cooler lol but that is just opinion XD


----------



## Melvis (Oct 22, 2016)

TRUELOVE95 said:


> THAT IS JUST BEAUTIFUL!!!
> 
> everything except for the intel stock cooler lol but that is just opinion XD




Thanks  Thats my latest build for fun!

Haha  yes the stock cooler is meh but its an i5 cooler and keeps this little Dual Core cool at 56c at 4GHz  but I am looking into another cooler for when I change this little build to a Zen APU mini gamer machine


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 29, 2016)

So, now I am officially an owner of the smallest dGPU for a desktop!
The card I mentioned looks like this, in comparison to a pack of smokes 

 

Too bad it is not a PCI-e x1, cause I've got a low profile bracket, and it would fit nicely into my J2900 rig ))
Betcha with a total power consumption 0W it could've been a perfect Dota 2 machine.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Oct 29, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> So, now I am officially an owner of the smallest dGPU for a desktop!
> The card I mentioned looks like this, in comparison to a pack of smokes
> View attachment 80603
> 
> ...



Buee quit smoking man.


----------



## qubit (Oct 29, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> So, now I am officially an owner of the smallest dGPU for a desktop!
> The card I mentioned looks like this, in comparison to a pack of smokes
> View attachment 80603
> 
> ...


Those fins look rather tall, is it 2 slot?

Also grats on having the tinyest card. I'd have one just for the size.


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 29, 2016)

qubit said:


> Those fins look rather tall, is it 2 slot?
> 
> Also grats on having the tinyest card. I'd have one just for the size.


Yep, it's two-slot. But I also have a box of old radiators and laptop heatsinks w/ heatpipes, so I can make it a single-slot in case of dire need. 
I think I can stick a wrap-around heatsink from a dead HD6550 on it.


----------



## mouacyk (Oct 31, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> So, now I am officially an owner of the smallest dGPU for a desktop!
> The card I mentioned looks like this, in comparison to a pack of smokes
> View attachment 80603
> 
> ...



What card is it?


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 31, 2016)

mouacyk said:


> What card is it?


Palit GT730 w/ 2GB DDR3 (I think it's a 64bit version). 
I have 2, but I still had no chance to test those in action.
If I'm right - it should be a 384 CUDA core version. They also have an identical GT720 w/ 192 cores.


----------



## mouacyk (Nov 1, 2016)

Dam.  Where are the LP 1050 and 1050 TI's?


----------

